# Культурный раздел > Кино и Видео >  Типы кинопродукции:

## vova230

Чтобы понять какой фильм в каком качестве - смотрим и читаем:

*CAMRip (CAM)*
Иногда ошибочно помечают как Screen (SCR). Так называемая "экранка" или "тряпка". Видео и звук записывают на камеру в зале кинотеатра. Изображение иногда может трястись, быть снятым под углом к экрану, в некоторых фильмах видны головы других кинозрителей и.т.д. Качество звука бывает разное, возможны помехи типа смеха публики. Обычно самое плохое и самое первое качество которое можна найти после оффициального релиза фильма.

*Telesync (TS)*
В идеале записывается с экрана професcиональной (цифровой) камерой, установленной на штатив в пустом кинотеатре либо в кабине оператора. Качество видео намного лучше, чем в CAMRip. Звук записывается на прямую с проектора или с другого отдельного выхода, например гнезда для наушников в кресле. Звук таким образом получается очень хороший и без помех. Как правило звук в режиме стерео. Много TS - это в действительности CAMRip, у которых перепутали название.

*Telecine (TC)*
Копия снимается с киноленты c помощью специального оборудования. Фильм записывают с проектора с выходами для аудио и видео. Качество может быть разное, от хорошего до неотличимого от DVD, зависит от применяемого оборудования, звук отличный. Иногда бывают проблемы с естественностью цветов ("желтизна" картинки).

*VHS-Rip (VHSRip)*
Источник материала кассета формата VHS, обычно довольно среднего качества.

*SCREENER (SCR) или VHS-SCREENER (VHSScr)*
То же самое что и DVDScr, только с видео касеты. Копия c "promotional" VHS (кассета для кинокритиков, рекламная версия или бета). Качество изображения сравнимо с очень хорошим VHS, но картинка обычно "испорчена" водяными знаками, предупреждающими надписями и черно-белыми вставками ("пропадающая цветность"). Звук неплохой, обычно стерео или Dolby Surround.

*DVD-Screener (DVDScr) (SCR)*
Копия c "promotional" DVD (Версия для кинокритиков, рекламная версия или бета) Тот же принцип, что и в просто Screener, но на DVD-носителе. Качество - как DVDRip, но картинка обычно "испорчена" водяными знаками, предупреждающими надписями и черно-белыми вставками ("пропадающая цветность").

*TV-Rip (TVRip)*
Материал записан с телевизионного сигнала, обычно кабельного (но попадаются и с простой антенны). Почти все телесериалы первично раздаются именно в этом или SATRip формате. Качество зависит от оборудования, программного обеспечения и умения рипующего.

*SAT-Rip (SATRip)*
Аналогично TVRip. Материал записан со спутникового видео (как правило это цифровое MPEG2 видео). Качество зависит от провайдера, канала и качества рипа. Обычно такой Rip лишь немного уступает DVDRip (хотя есть исключения).

*HDTV-Rip (HDTVRip)*
Рип с HDTV фильма (1920x1080, 1280x720), который обычно делается с разрешением обычного рипа (иногда с оригинальным разрешением). Качество зачастую лучше DVDRip

*DVD-Rip (DVDRip)*
Копия с оригинального DVD. Качество - самое лучшее, хотя и зависит от мастерства создателя ("риппера")

*Laserdisc-RIP (LDRip)*
Аналогично DVDRip. Эта версия делается из Laserdisc. Встречается довольно редко, в основном старые фильмы.

*Workprint (WP)*
Это так называемая "Бета-версия" фильма. Особо интересная для любителей фильмов. Обычно выходит в формате VCD намного раньше до начала показа в кинотеатрах мира. Из-за того, что это предварительная версия фильма качество материала может быть как отличным, так и очень низким. Часто могут отсутствовать некоторые сцены, компьютерные спецэффекты. Однако может быть и такое, что есть сцены, которые в окончательной версии вырежут. Узнать такие версии можно по таймеру вверху или внизу экрана.

Есть еще так называемая *"оцифровка" - это TS или ТС*, но фильм прогнан через компьютер - он осветлен, выровнен, убраны посторонние шумы и т.п. Качество зачастую очень хорошее.

*Другие сокращения
Fullscreen (FS)* релиз в полноэкранном режиме, разрешение видео 3:4. Часто Fullscreen делают из Widescreen-версии методом Pan and Scan (PS), обрезая часть кадра по бокам.

*Widescreen (WS)*
широкоэкранное видео, обычно 16:9. При просмотре на обычном экране с соотношением сторон 3:4 вверху и внизу экрана будут черные полосы.

*DUPE*
Второй релиз того же фильма другой релизной группой (обычно краденный у первой)

*Director's Cut (DC)*
Режисерская версия - специальная редакция фильма, представляющая фильм с точки зрения режисера, а не подредактированная согласно требованиям заказчиков, прокатчиов, студии, кинокритиков и т.д.

*Dubbed*
Из фильма убран оригинальный звук. Например взяли дорожку из русского кинотеатра и наложили на американский релиз.

*Line.Dubbed*
Тоже самое как и Dubbed, только в этом случае звук был взят из "кресла" или "проектора" (Line).

*LETTERBOX*
То же, что и Widescreen (WS)

*LIMITED*
Фильм был показан ограниченом количесве кинотеатров. Обычно не более 250-500.

*Mic.Dubbed*
Тоже самое как и Dubbed, только звук был записан микрофоном в кинотеатре.

*Pan and Scan (PS)*
Метод преобразования widescreen (WS) видео в полноэкранный режим fullscreen (FS). При этом обрезается часть кадра справа и слева.

*PROPER*
Повторный релиз фильма (иногда другой группой) в связи с плохим качеством предыдущего.

*RECODE*
Релиз, переделанный в другой формат или заново кодированный

*RERIP*
Новый рип фильма

*Special Edition (SE)*
Специальная версия фильма. Ярким примером может служить отреставрированная версия "Звездных войн" с добавлением на материал 70-х годов компьютерной графики, анимации, 3D-моделей.

*Straight To Video (STV)*
Фильм сразу вышел на DVD/кассете минуя кинотеатры. Качество - соответственно DVDrip или VHSrip.

*Subbed*
Фильм с субтитрами

*WATERMARKED*
Маленькие логотипы тв-канала или релизера.

----------

